# How Often Do You Weigh Yourself?



## Jules (May 7, 2022)

How often do you weigh yourself?  

Do you have a set time?  Clothes on? 

Any logic for what you do?


----------



## Jules (May 7, 2022)

For me, it’s not very often, maybe every couple of months, definitely before I go for my annual physical.  If my appetite has changed radically, I’ll check in every couple of days.

I always wear clothes and my heavy house slippers.  I don’t want to think I’m too light, which definitely wouldn’t be a fact.


----------



## Pinky (May 7, 2022)

Never. I gauge my weight by how my clothes fit.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 7, 2022)

Once a year when I get my yearly physical.


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2022)

Why would I want to weigh myself....and bring on a heart attack with the shock ?   ...seriously, I weigh myself maybe every few months


----------



## katlupe (May 7, 2022)

Never! I threw my scale in the dumpster months ago. The scale is the devil. I use 2 particular pairs of pants to see how many inches I may have lost. The scale is not accurate since weight can show up if you are stressed, taking certain medications among other reasons.


----------



## JustDave (May 7, 2022)

Twice a day.  First thing in the morning, then later after my hike.  Clothes off. <Blush>  Each day, I record my lower weight, plus my calorie intake the day before.  I enter this on a Microsoft Works spreadsheet, which renders both weight and calories on one over lapping chart.  I will have been doing this (every day) for the past year 4 weeks from now.  It's part of a weight loss and fitness program, well just me and my own program.  I've lost 46 pounds so far.  I have to lose another 13 pounds to get to my ideal weight of 165 as calculated from some formula I got from the internet.

I know you didn't ask for that much information, but I wanted to add that it has been a great decision.  I feel so much better physically and mentally, mostly physically, which was my goal.  The mental part was just a happy bonus, but I can do things that I thought I had gotten too old to do.  I also have a weight lifting routine 3 times a week, just to gain some added strength for the things I like to do.  Mostly this would be hiking, but it pays off in other ways you don't think about, like getting up off the floor without looking my age.


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2022)

Once a month on the first Saturday of the month. Before breakfast, no clothes and after morning eliminations.


----------



## Knight (May 7, 2022)

Just before my 6 month doctor visit.  My weight doesn't vary a lot, maybe 1 or 2 lbs. either way. I attribute that to good eating habit & regular exercise. I'd go to my doctor once a year but he wants a 6 month visit. I suspect it's to boost his income but since he does a good job of monitoring my health I'm happy to oblige.


----------



## Gary O' (May 7, 2022)

Jules said:


> How often do you weigh yourself?


Every morning



Jules said:


> Do you have a set time?


After a good poop



Jules said:


> Clothes on?


Nary a stitch



Jules said:


> Any logic for what you do?


Kill time while the shower water warms


----------



## Alligatorob (May 7, 2022)

I weigh every day, first thing in the morning, no clothes.

It has helped keep me on a reasonable diet.

After a while I have learned what normal fluctuations to expect, for me up to a 5 pound swing is possible just due to water weight.


----------



## Jackie23 (May 7, 2022)

How often do you weigh yourself?  Every morning

Do you have a set time?    No   Clothes on?    Sometimes

Any logic for what you do?   I'm on Keto diet, and I've lost 28  pounds!!


----------



## Jeni (May 7, 2022)

I have been a part of a community on FItbit ..... the suggestions on weighing  ones self vary ..... many folks on a various weight loss plans and some who have managed incredible weight loss successfully ...... some  on maintenance programs.

some say everyday same time of day / no clothes etc.....works for them

others say once a week ... as fluctuations may discourage some people out on a weight loss plan .....if number plateaus or rises

I was given a scale that says it measures............ BMI/ muscle mass/ fat % and bone density etc ....
Those calculations are all over the charts on this one scale ............. so i doubt there is much accuracy in it ........

i weigh myself every few days try to monitor it but not obsess about it .....


----------



## Pepper (May 7, 2022)

I've been weighing myself first thing Saturday morning for decades.  My cats too, anyone in the home.  I went around yelling "Weigh In Day Everybody must get Weighed!"  When my mother was visiting she had to get weighed too.  Rules of "my home"  

A few years ago I added Wednesdays, but occasionally don't want to.  On rare occasions I might skip a Saturday.  I weigh myself first thing, wearing pj's.  I don't weigh cats anymore.


----------



## Wontactmyage (May 7, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> How often do you weigh yourself?  Every morning
> 
> Do you have a set time?    No   Clothes on?    Sometimes
> 
> Any logic for what you do?   I'm on Keto diet, and I've lost 28  pounds!!


How long has it been since you changed to the Keto Lifestyle? I changed about 2 1/2 years ago. I don’t weigh myself. When I go to the Dr., once a year is when I know my weight. Last time I had lost 55lbs however that is not my gauge as to how good I’m am doing. It is how I feel and move. I walk almost every day and at the gym 3 times a week for upper body work out, which is something I could not do prior to changing to the K-lifestyle. Wish I had know about it years ago.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 7, 2022)

I have so many doctor appointments lately that I let them weigh me.


----------



## C50 (May 7, 2022)

Twice a day, first thing in the morning and then after I get out of the shower in the evening, always in my undies and a T shirt.

My rule with the evening weigh in is if I'm over 170# I can't have a snack.  I'm a firm believer in personal disipline.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 7, 2022)

Whenever I walk past the scale, but it varies significantly.

I wish I could find an accurate scale, but I hate to waste more money experimenting with different brands. 

I won’t know my official weight until my next doctor appointment in August.


----------



## Michael Z (May 7, 2022)

Daily, wearing head-to-toes helium balloons.


----------



## Lewkat (May 7, 2022)

Once a month, fully dressed but shoeless.


----------



## StarSong (May 7, 2022)

Every day, first thing in the morning, no clothes.  

Like @C50, sometimes in the evening if I'm craving a snack...  Usually the scale suggests I do without.


----------



## John cycling (May 7, 2022)

I get up at sunup and either weigh the first thing in the morning before exercising,
or else have a bowl of oats first, do my exercise, then weigh with no clothes on before showering.
The result is entered on a daily spreadsheet, with the median weight in a column at the end of the week.
The reason is to see that I'm eating the right amount of calories to do my exercise and to not weigh too much.


----------



## jujube (May 7, 2022)

Only if I'm looking for something to be depressed about.......


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 7, 2022)

Maybe once a month. No particular schedule, clothes off, except maybe socks in the winter. Usually around 152 in the summer, up to as high as 162 in the winter. Never been a big concern for me.


----------



## IrisSenior (May 7, 2022)

Once a week. Check to see if I gain weight and if so, I cut back on some of my snacks. I need to get back on my losing weight plan and summer is the best time; lighter meals, more outside walks and trying new foods.


----------



## Jackie23 (May 7, 2022)

Wontactmyage said:


> How long has it been since you changed to the Keto Lifestyle? I changed about 2 1/2 years ago. I don’t weigh myself. When I go to the Dr., once a year is when I know my weight. Last time I had lost 55lbs however that is not my gauge as to how good I’m am doing. It is how I feel and move. I walk almost every day and at the gym 3 times a week for upper body work out, which is something I could not do prior to changing to the K-lifestyle. Wish I had know about it years ago.


It has been roughly 3 months since I started, and yes I agree on feeling better.
I seem to be at a stage that the weight is slower coming off but I am happy to get this far.


----------



## MickaC (May 7, 2022)

I don’t even own a scale.
Once a year at my checkups......my weight stays within 5 lbs, up or down.
My clothes tell me.
As for the most part, I can keep my weight in a good range.


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2022)

The only time I weigh myself is at a doctor's office.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 7, 2022)

I weigh about every 3 days. Have been on KETO for about 6 months. I watch my weight go up and down now by what I eat. Balancing the carbs, proteins, and fats is the game. It starts to get instinctual about what to eat to lose some weight. I am at a comfortable weight now and would like to keep it this way.


----------



## Bella (May 7, 2022)

I weigh myself every so often. My weight has always been pretty stable. I might gain a few pounds in the winter when I hunker down. I might lose a few in the summer when I'm more active, but it's within a five-pound range. I can always tell if I'm up a bit or down by how my pants fit.


----------



## Oldntired (May 7, 2022)

I weigh every morning before or after breakfast while still wearing jammies. I’ve been losing weight for some unknown reason and like to weigh to make sure I haven’t lost additional pounds. Never thought I’d need to gain weight…I’ve always needed to lose weight.

Have any of you ever lost weight for an unknown reason? I’m gonna start looking like a scarecrow if I can’t figure out a way to put on some weight.


----------



## Wontactmyage (May 7, 2022)

That’s great. 


Paco Dennis said:


> I weigh about every 3 days. Have been on KETO for about 6 months. I watch my weight go up and down now by what I eat. Balancing the carbs, proteins, and fats is the game. It starts to get instinctual about what to eat to lose some weight. I am at a comfortable weight now and would like to keep it this way.


I can feel when my weight changes. Keto really can make you understand your body.


----------



## dseag2 (May 7, 2022)

JustDave said:


> Twice a day.  First thing in the morning, then later after my hike.  Clothes off. <Blush>  Each day, I record my lower weight, plus my calorie intake the day before.  I enter this on a Microsoft Works spreadsheet, which renders both weight and calories on one over lapping chart.  I will have been doing this (every day) for the past year 4 weeks from now.  It's part of a weight loss and fitness program, well just me and my own program.  I've lost 46 pounds so far.  I have to lose another 13 pounds to get to my ideal weight of 165 as calculated from some formula I got from the internet.
> 
> I know you didn't ask for that much information, but I wanted to add that it has been a great decision.  I feel so much better physically and mentally, mostly physically, which was my goal.  The mental part was just a happy bonus, but I can do things that I thought I had gotten too old to do.  I also have a weight lifting routine 3 times a week, just to gain some added strength for the things I like to do.  Mostly this would be hiking, but it pays off in other ways you don't think about, like getting up off the floor without looking my age.


I'm really impressed with your fitness regimen.  Congrats on losing 46 pounds!  I'm glad you posted the details.  Very inspiring.

I also do strength training and 20 minutes on the elliptical 5 days a week.  Just a quick story... I used to do elliptical only but it was only when I started lifting weights that my waist size went down 3 inches.  I guess the fat becomes muscle and it all redistributes.  Again, I'm impressed with your tenacity.  I know you will lose that additional 13 pounds quickly!


----------



## Lara (May 7, 2022)

I weigh myself every morning barefoot w/ lightweight nightwear. I do this everyday so as to be aware, mindful and focused.


----------



## CrowFlies (May 8, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Never. I gauge my weight by how my clothes fit.


bingo. me too.
how my jeans fit tells me what im doing to with my bod.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 8, 2022)

I don't weigh myself.  I'd only become depressed about being overweight.


----------



## WheatenLover (May 8, 2022)

I don't weigh myself. If I noticed I was getting fatter, I would not eat as much. If I noticed I was getting thinner, and it was something to worry about, I'd eat more. If I was getting really thin for no reason, I would go to the doctor.

I see doctors often enough that I am not going to weigh myself. I have 4 appointments this month, for example.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 8, 2022)

Jules said:


> How often do you weigh yourself?
> 
> Do you have a set time?  Clothes on?
> 
> Any logic for what you do?


Obviously, not often enough or I would have panicked sooner over my massive weight gain!


----------



## AprilSun (May 8, 2022)

Every morning I say, "It's time to get the verdict". Then I get on my scales with my clothes on and get "the verdict".


----------



## Michael Z (May 9, 2022)

Just weighed in last night after nearly 3 weeks in Florida. Up 3 pounds, which is not bad considering my diet was not the best at times. But even on vacation I maintained my regular diet for over half the time. Glad to be back on the super-high fiber diet.


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2022)

Michael Z said:


> Just weighed in last night after nearly 3 weeks in Florida. Up 3 pounds, which is not bad considering my diet was not the best at times. But even on vacation I maintained my regular diet for over half the time. Glad to be back on the super-high fiber diet.


I have a similar philosophy, Michael.  Eat what you should when it doesn't matter so you can eat what you want when it does matter. 

I don't stray too far from my typical plant-based diet when at a party or vacationing, but will indulge in some seafood, a little dairy and a few bites of local or a host's specialties on those occasions.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 9, 2022)

Whenever I feel brave enough!  I had a doctor appointment last week so I weighed myself while in my birthday suit beforehand. When I refused to get on their scale and the PA said oh we *have* to weigh you...I said "No you don't!" I told her I do not weigh myself with clothes on...it's inaccurate. So I told her what my weight was and we proceeded.

I do try to weigh myself at least every two weeks. I'm trying to lose weight again (lost 26, gained 5 back) so I'll probably be weighing myself once a week, preferably after a BM.


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 9, 2022)

About five times a week, usually in the mornings, naked, preferably after a swim or gym workout.  I'm trying to lose about 10 pounds to what I would consider to be my ideal weight. About 4 or 5 pounds to go.  No wine, no desserts.


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2022)

It's very important to me to weigh myself every morning upon  rising.  
....  I need  to know how to address  my daily eating/exercise activities from that. 

I'm on a lose a pound every 2-3  weeks or so program,    and  so far, so good.
My goal is to gain more strength and muscle,  especially in my arms.


----------



## Nathan (May 9, 2022)

Jeni said:


> I have been a part of a community on FItbit ..... the suggestions on weighing  ones self vary ..... many folks on a various weight loss plans and some who have managed incredible weight loss successfully ...... some  on maintenance programs.
> 
> some say everyday same time of day / no clothes etc.....works for them
> 
> ...


I'm a big Fitbit fan, such a useful tool for health monitoring.  My main focus is activity(steps per day) and sleep(REM,Deep).
...back to the OP, everyone has their advice on the "best" weighing practices.  I weigh every other week, in the morning, no clothes.  That gives me a baseline to work with.  Weighing too often makes me a bit _crazy_.


----------



## Della (May 9, 2022)

I weigh myself, nude, first thing in the morning, every Monday.  That's because I start a new diet every Monday and look forward to tracking my success!  Sometimes the diet lasts until Tuesday or Wednesday, but lately it breaks about sundown om Mondays.

I'm so impressed with all of you!


----------



## HoneyNut (May 9, 2022)

I weigh myself nakee before my shower, I have a tendency to creep upward if I don't keep an eye on it.   Once I start traveling later this month I don't know what I'll do, I looked at travel bathroom scales on Amazon but didn't really like how a person has to stand on them (and definitely alarmed by one review that said it caught fire in their luggage).  
When I googled where to weigh myself for free, I saw that some of the free blood pressure test machines in stores weigh you at the same time, does anyone know if that is true?  I haven't ever tried those machines (assuming they still exist?).


----------



## Jules (May 9, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> I saw that some of the free blood pressure test machines in stores weigh you at the same time, does anyone know if that is true? I haven't ever tried those machines (assuming they still exist?).


I’ve seen those in the pharmacy area in one Canadian drug store chain.  I don’t think they’re too common.


----------



## Abbi Dabbi Doo (May 26, 2022)

I get weighed at my physical check ups at the doctors. That is it. I am a Registered Dietitian and I primarily work with the patients that come through for a hospital stay at the local hospital so it is a pretty short term visit for me with them. I do also have office hours at the hospital where I have regular clients and one thing I tell them from the start other than setting a target weight they should not focus on getting on the scale every single day.

It is more important to make the daily healthy food choices and portion them out correctly throughout the day then stressing about am I losing enough weight each day to reach my goal. Trust me if you follow a few simple steps you will reach that goal. 

First, like I said you want to make healthy eating choices. Now these choices don't have to be horrible things that you hate. They can be things you ate all along, but measure them out for the correct portion size and do not overdo it. One thing also that can help lose weight is eliminating a lot of that processed food, junk food that you find yourself snacking on between meals. This is probably the worst of the eating habits you can probably have. I call some of this laziness. Not wanting to take the time to look in the refrigerator and prepare a meal so instead you pick up the phone while sitting on the couch and order that sub or pizza or whatever. Also the munchies between meals. We all get them so why not eat something healthy. Prepare some veggies and when you get that urge to snack grab some carrots, peppers, celery sticks and some fat free Ranch dressing and have at it. 

Also a biggy is not eating after 8 p.m.. Eating late at night is not good for your digestive system and that means it goes right to your gut, hips, and butt. Avoid at all costs. 

You don't have to go on these strict diets and honestly as Seniors and people of advanced age, I don't recommend that at all. Eat sensibly. You will feel healthy and do well with that.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 30, 2022)

Everyday, and I record it.  Here are my May results, so far:

5/1 - 175
5/2 - 176 
5/3 - 176 
5/4 - 177 
5/5 - 175 
5/6 - 174 
5/7 - 175
5/8 - 177
5/9 - 178
5/10 - 177
5/11 - 175
5/12 - 172
5/13 - 174
5/14 - 171
5/15 - 171
5/16 - 170
5/17 - 171
5/18 - 169
5/19 - 170
5/20 - 168
5/21 - 169
5/22 - 170
5/23 - 170
5/24 - 169
5/25 - 172
5/26 - 171
5/27 - 172
5/28 - 170
5/29 - 168
5/30 - 168

Getting solidly into the 160s is my target, so far so good.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2022)

About every three days, no rhyme or reason I'm


----------



## Don M. (May 30, 2022)

I have a scale in the basement, next to my home gym....and I step on it a couple times a week.  I've held right around 150, for years. When we moved to the country, I was pushing 180, but taking care of this place soon dropped my weight....it seems that I quickly burn any calories I consume.


----------



## dobielvr (May 30, 2022)

Only when I go to the dr's office...every 3-6 mos.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (May 31, 2022)

Every 6 months at the beginning of my semi-annual checkup followed by a CBC.


----------



## JeeperDon (Jul 1, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Every morning
> 
> 
> After a good poop
> ...


Yup, the same for me, except the poop part comes an hour later.  If the scale number is higher than I prefer, I just hope I fill the toilet later, and I try to eat a bit less that day.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 1, 2022)

Once a month.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 1, 2022)

Never. I use the highly technically advanced pants -o-meter.

Oh,, 1x per year at the Dr.


----------

